# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد سوابق تحصلیمو تایید کردم ولی الان فهمیدم اشتباه شده

## Uncertain

سلام دوستان من کد سوابق تحصلیمو تایید کردم ولی الان فهمیدم اشتباه شده میشه درست کرد از طریق اموزش و پرورش تورو خدا کمک کنین اگه میدونین دارم دیوونه میشم.....فقط اگه کسی اینجوری شده یا میدونه بگه.... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
از دوستانی که تو این تاپیک بهم کمک کردن ممنونم کارمن درست شد خداروشکر و الان درحال ذوق مرگ شدنم....ایشالا همگی موفق باشید

----------


## superstar

نوشته بود که نمیشه ولی باید بازم از آموزش پرورش بپرسین
اینم متنش : 
ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما *اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.*

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

کجاش اشتباه شده؟

----------


## Uncertain

> نوشته بود که نمیشه ولی باید بازم از آموزش پرورش بپرسین
> اینم متنش : 
> ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما *اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.*


نههههههه.............الان دیگه واقعا دارم گریه میکنم

----------


## Uncertain

> کجاش اشتباه شده؟


من برای دیپلم مجدد شرکت کردم از ریاضی به تجربی فقط زیست و زمین رو دادم بقیه هم معادل سازی کردن الان تو سایت فقط همون دو تا درس بود منم فک کردم همونا رو باید تایید کنم ولی مدرسه گف باید صبر کنی اونای دیگه رو هم وارد کنن....چیکار کنم....................

----------


## Uncertain

> نوشته بود که نمیشه ولی باید بازم از آموزش پرورش بپرسین
> اینم متنش : 
> ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما *اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.*


0
هنوز کنکور ثبت نام نکردم یعنی کدم و وارد نکردم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> من برای دیپلم مجدد شرکت کردم از ریاضی به تجربی فقط زیست و زمین رو دادم بقیه هم معادل سازی کردن الان تو سایت فقط همون دو تا درس بود منم فک کردم همونا رو باید تایید کنم ولی مدرسه گف باید صبر کنی اونای دیگه رو هم وارد کنن....چیکار کنم....................


بری آموزش وپرورش دایره امتحانات مشکلتوحل میکنن نگران نباش

----------


## Uncertain

[QUOTE=yasin tahazadeh;732346]بری آموزش وپرورش دایره امتحانات مشکلتوحل میکنن نگران نباش[
واقعا ممنونم دوست عزیز....

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

[QUOTE=Docter.Eli;732922]


> بری آموزش وپرورش دایره امتحانات مشکلتوحل میکنن نگران نباش[
> واقعا ممنونم دوست عزیز....


خواهش میکنم

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان من کد سوابق تحصلیمو تایید کردم ولی الان فهمیدم اشتباه شده میشه درست کرد از طریق اموزش و پرورش تورو خدا کمک کنین اگه میدونین دارم دیوونه میشم.....فقط اگه کسی اینجوری شده یا میدونه بگه....


از طریق
سایت سنجش
و اموزش پرورش منطقه
پیگیر باشین انشالله که درست میشه

----------


## khaan

اینترنتی که نمیتونی کاری کنی فقط میتونی بری اداره آموزش پرورش ناحیه ای که توش مدرکتو گرفتی بخش سنجش و ارزیابی ( امتحانات) تا به مشکلت رسیدگی کنن.

----------


## bvb09

من ک دو تا کد دارم اصن قبول نمیکنه من دیگه باس برم خود توکلی رو ببینم..... کد دیپلم تجربی کد پیش ریاضی با دوتا کد دانش  آموزی جدا از هم... من چیکا باید بکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> من ک دو تا کد دارم اصن قبول نمیکنه من دیگه باس برم خود توکلی رو ببینم..... کد دیپلم تجربی کد پیش ریاضی با دوتا کد دانش  آموزی جدا از هم... من چیکا باید بکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


منم مث تو ام اونی که میخای تو کنکور تاثیر بدن باید بدی دیگه منم 2 تا کد دانش اموزی و 2 تا کد سوابق دارم  یکی ریاضی یکی تجربی...

----------


## Uncertain

> اینترنتی که نمیتونی کاری کنی فقط میتونی بری اداره آموزش پرورش ناحیه ای که توش مدرکتو گرفتی بخش سنجش و ارزیابی ( امتحانات) تا به مشکلت رسیدگی کنن.


اره میدونم ولی دیگه روم نمیشه فک کنم مسئول اموزش پرورش ناحیه مونو کلافه کردم از بس رفتم و زنگ زدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bvb09

> منم مث تو ام اونی که میخای تو کنکور تاثیر بدن باید بدی دیگه منم 2 تا کد دانش اموزی و 2 تا کد سوابق دارم  یکی ریاضی یکی تجربی...


ن.... بیبین منو.... همه کاری کردم ی صفحه قبل از ثبت نام باز میشه کد دانش اموزی تجربی با کد دیپلم تجربی سمت چپم کد دانش اموزی ریاضی با کد سوابق پیش...... حالا میدونی ی احتمالی ب من گفتن....؟؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> ن.... بیبین منو.... همه کاری کردم ی صفحه قبل از ثبت نام باز میشه کد دانش اموزی تجربی با کد دیپلم تجربی سمت چپم کد دانش اموزی ریاضی با کد سوابق پیش...... حالا میدونی ی احتمالی ب من گفتن....؟؟؟؟


نههه...نگوووو...نمیدونم والا من هنوز برا ثبت نام کنکور نرفتم ببینم چجوریه ولی خداکنه درست شه من باز حوصله دردسر ندارم کلافه شدم واسه این دیپلم مجدد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## bvb09

> اره میدونم ولی دیگه روم نمیشه فک کنم مسئول اموزش پرورش ناحیه مونو کلافه کردم از بس رفتم و زنگ زدم


راستش آموزش پرورش گف دیگه ب ما مربوط نی..... ولی خب احتمال داد باید تو اون چهار گزینه گزینه ای رو بزنی ک الان پیش دانشگاهیم بعد تو خرداد امتحانای پیش تجربیم شرکت کنی بعد کدو وارد کنی!!!!!!

----------


## bvb09

> نههه...نگوووو...نمیدونم والا من هنوز برا ثبت نام کنکور نرفتم ببینم چجوریه ولی خداکنه درست شه من باز حوصله دردسر ندارم کلافه شدم واسه این دیپلم مجدد


معدل دیپلمت چنده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> معدل دیپلمت چنده؟؟؟؟؟


ریاضی 18.90 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (68): تجربی نمیدونم زیستمو 18.50 شدم زمین داغون ولی بالای 15 حساب نکردم ولی همین زمین میکشه پایین معدلمو

----------


## bvb09

خب تا اون صفحه ک مشکلی نیس تو مشکلت چیع پ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> ریاضی 18.90تجربی نمیدونم زیستمو 18.50 شدم زمین داغون ولی بالای 15 حساب نکردم ولی همین زمین میکشه پایین معدلمو


یعنی توام الان دوتا کد دانش اموزی داری مثه من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> خب تا اون صفحه ک مشکلی نیس تو مشکلت چیع پ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


صفحه اول گفتم مشکلو جواب yasin tahazade من مشکلم کدمه اصن تا حل نشه نمیتونم با دیپلم جدیدم کنکور ثبت نام کنم

----------


## Uncertain

> یعنی توام الان دوتا کد دانش اموزی داری مثه من؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اره اون که فک نمیکنم مشکلی باشه مال همه اینجوریه باید کد و سوابق تجربیو بدی واسه کنکور

----------


## Uncertain

> راستش آموزش پرورش گف دیگه ب ما مربوط نی..... ولی خب احتمال داد باید تو اون چهار گزینه گزینه ای رو بزنی ک الان پیش دانشگاهیم بعد تو خرداد امتحانای پیش تجربیم شرکت کنی بعد کدو وارد کنی!!!!!!


خداروشکر چون من پیش تجربی دارم چون سال پیش تغیررشته دادم رفتم تجربی

----------


## bvb09

> اره اون که فک نمیکنم مشکلی باشه مال همه اینجوریه باید کد و سوابق تجربیو بدی واسه کنکور


میگم بهتره تو بری ی ذره ماهی بخوری بعد بیای صحبت کنیم....خخخ....... کد سوابق برا همه دوتاس ولی کد دانش آموزی برا همه یکیه برا ما ک دیپلم مجدد گرفتیم دوتاس.... خدایا!!!! بفهم دیگه مشکلش تو اینه من اگه تجربی نباشه نمیخام اصن....

----------


## armin01234

یه سوال داشتم لطفا هر کی میدونه جواب بده 
من فارغ التحصیلم و کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو گم کردم 
برای ثبت نام حتما لازمه که معدل سال چهارم رو بنویسم یا نه ؟

----------


## bvb09

> خداروشکر چون من پیش تجربی دارم چون سال پیش تغیررشته دادم رفتم تجربی


آهااااااااان.... خب از اون اولم اینو میگفتی خب پ مشکل من با تو خیلی فرق داره..... ولی در مجموع جفتمون بدبخت شدیم!!!!

----------


## Uncertain

> میگم بهتره تو بری ی ذره ماهی بخوری بعد بیای صحبت کنیم....خخخ....... کد سوابق برا همه دوتاس ولی کد دانش آموزی برا همه یکیه برا ما ک دیپلم مجدد گرفتیم دوتاس.... خدایا!!!! بفهم دیگه مشکلش تو اینه من اگه تجربی نباشه نمیخام اصن....


اقای نابغه خودم میدونم همه دوتا کد دارن یکی سوم یکی پیش ولی در واقع ما 3 تا داریم دوتا سوم یکی پیش افتاد؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> یه سوال داشتم لطفا هر کی میدونه جواب بده 
> من فارغ التحصیلم و کارنامه ی پیش دانشگاهیمو گم کردم 
> برای ثبت نام حتما لازمه که معدل سال چهارم رو بنویسم یا نه ؟


معدل کل چهارم رو میخاد باید بری دبیرستانتو بگیریش اونا ی نسخه ازش دارن

----------


## Uncertain

> آهااااااااان.... خب از اون اولم اینو میگفتی خب پ مشکل من با تو خیلی فرق داره..... ولی در مجموع جفتمون بدبخت شدیم!!!!


من از کجا میدونستم تو پرسیدی......

----------


## bvb09

> اقای نابغه خودم میدونم همه دوتا کد دارن یکی سوم یکی پیش ولی در واقع ما 3 تا داریم دوتا سوم یکی پیش افتاد؟؟


دکتر الی عزیز کدا مشکلی نیستن ب خدا مشکل شماره دانش آموزیه..... خاهش میکنم خانومی بفهم دیگعععععععععععععععععععععع  عععععععععععععععععععععععع!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Uncertain

> دکتر الی عزیز کدا مشکلی نیستن ب خدا مشکل شماره دانش آموزیه..... خاهش میکنم خانومی بفهم دیگعععععععععععععععععععععع  عععععععععععععععععععععععع!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


وااایییی....میدونم خودم کد مشکلی نداره مال من اشتباه شده بجای اینکه واسه همه درسام باهم کد بگیرم فقط همون 2تایی که امتحان دادمو کد گرفتم واسش ولش کن فک کنم نه من مشکلتورو میفههم نه تو...

----------


## bvb09

> من از کجا میدونستم تو پرسیدی......


خب تو تطبیقم داشتی ولی من همه رو از اول امتحان دادم....  وااااای بر من!!!! پیر شدیم ب خدا.....

----------


## Uncertain

> خب تو تطبیقم داشتی ولی من همه رو از اول امتحان دادم....  وااااای بر من!!!! پیر شدیم ب خدا.....


افریییین....همین من واسه درسای تطبیقیم الان کد ندارم بالاخره فهمیدی

----------


## bvb09

> وااایییی....میدونم خودم کد مشکلی نداره مال من اشتباه شده بجای اینکه واسه همه درسام باهم کد بگیرم فقط همون 2تایی که امتحان دادمو کد گرفتم واسش ولش کن فک کنم نه من مشکلتورو میفههم نه تو...


خخخخخ...... خب تو واقعن دیگه شاهکاری یعنی برا دوتا درس کلید تاییدو زدی.... واقعن اموزش پرورش برای تو دیگه نمیتونه کاری کنه... باید بری تو کار سنجش!!!

----------


## bvb09

> افریییین....همین من واسه درسای تطبیقیم الان کد ندارم بالاخره فهمیدی


الی متاسفانه بهت تسلیت میگم و ب خودم هم همینطور.... آسفالتیم!!! 
تازه ببخشین واقعن مگه *** داشتی اینقد زود تایید کردی!!! البته کوتاهی از جانب آموزش پرورشه حتمن.... چون باید همه کاری میکرد

----------


## Uncertain

> خخخخخ...... خب تو واقعن دیگه شاهکاری یعنی برا دوتا درس کلید تاییدو زدی.... واقعن اموزش پرورش برای تو دیگه نمیتونه کاری کنه... باید بری تو کار سنجش!!!


میشه اینقد استرس ندی به اندازه کافی اعصابم خورد هست مسخره کردنم اصلا کار درستی نیست تو این شرایط ممکن بود این مشکل واسه خودتم پیش میومد

----------


## bvb09

> میشه اینقد استرس ندی به اندازه کافی اعصابم خورد هست مسخره کردنم اصلا کار درستی نیست تو این شرایط ممکن بود این مشکل واسه خودتم پیش میومد


قوی باش.................... این وسطاش ضعیفم بودی عیبی نداره........ خب من یکشنبه میرم تو خود سازمان سنجش ببینم چ خبره.... پشت تلفن ک اصن جواب نمیدن

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> میشه اینقد استرس ندی به اندازه کافی اعصابم خورد هست مسخره کردنم اصلا کار درستی نیست تو این شرایط ممکن بود این مشکل واسه خودتم پیش میومد


دوست عزیزمشکلتونوآموزش وپرورش بایدحل کنه چون وظیفشه

----------


## bvb09

> دوست عزیزمشکلتونوآموزش وپرورش بایدحل کنه چون وظیفشه


ن ب خدا وقتی کد تایید بشه مستقیما سازمان سنجش تایید میکنه سیستم برنامه ریزی شدس ب خاطر همین اینهمه تاکید میکنه همه چیزو ببینید بعد تایید کنید

----------


## Uncertain

> ن ب خدا وقتی کد تایید بشه مستقیما سازمان سنجش تایید میکنه سیستم برنامه ریزی شدس ب خاطر همین اینهمه تاکید میکنه همه چیزو ببینید بعد تایید کنید


برام مهم نیس با دیپلم ریاضیم تو کنکور ثبت نام میکنم مث پارسال

----------


## bvb09

> برام مهم نیس با دیپلم ریاضیم تو کنکور ثبت نام میکنم مث پارسال


میدونی اینا دور از استرس میگم من رتبم شدش 3960 ولی خب اگه دیپلم تجربی داشتم خیلی بهتر میشد تازه من عاشق داروسازی بودم و اگه ی ذره زمین میخوندم 3520 زیر گروه دو رو بهتر میکردمو الان کلا اینجا نبودم وقتی ی کاریو انجام دادی دیگه جلوش کوتاه نیار خاهشا

----------


## bvb09

مثلن میگم اگه تو کنکور زیستو 40 بزنی با تاثیر معدل میشه 55 البته اگه 20 گرفته باشی.... با 18.5 هم میشه 53.5

----------


## Uncertain

> میدونی اینا دور از استرس میگم من رتبم شدش 3960 ولی خب اگه دیپلم تجربی داشتم خیلی بهتر میشد تازه من عاشق داروسازی بودم و اگه ی ذره زمین میخوندم 3520 زیر گروه دو رو بهتر میکردمو الان کلا اینجا نبودم وقتی ی کاریو انجام دادی دیگه جلوش کوتاه نیار خاهشا


زنگ زدم اموزش و پرورش گفت میشه ولی کار داره

----------


## Uncertain

من میرم گریه کنم...

----------


## bvb09

> من میرم گریه کنم...


مگه نمیگی گف میشه؟؟؟!!! خب چرا دیگه گریه منم خیلی حالم بده میدونی دو روزه کلن درس نخوندم

----------


## bvb09

> من میرم گریه کنم...


تو سال پیش چن شدی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Frigidsoul

دخدرا اصولا اگه از 19.5 پایین تر بشن براشون فاجعس  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Uncertain

> تو سال پیش چن شدی؟؟؟؟؟


4 رقمی ولی اصن خوب نبود

----------


## bvb09

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (12):  دیگه میتونی بری گریه کنی!!!!!!!

----------


## bvb09

> دخدرا اصولا اگه از 19.5 پایین تر بشن براشون فاجعس


چ ربطی داشت؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Uncertain

> دخدرا اصولا اگه از 19.5 پایین تر بشن براشون فاجعس


اتفاقا من اصن اینجوری نیستم اسم دخترا بد دررفته والا پسرا بدترن

----------


## Uncertain

> دیگه میتونی بری گریه کنی!!!!!!!


چرا؟؟؟؟من پارسال اصن نخوندم چون تغیررشته داده بودن اصن توی فاز دیگه بودم

----------


## bvb09

> 4 رقمی ولی اصن خوب نبود


مثلا 9999 من 18 تا انتخاب کردم فقطم داروسازی.....

----------


## Uncertain

> مثلا 9999 من 18 تا انتخاب کردم فقطم داروسازی.....


نخیر حدود 5000 شدم

----------


## bvb09

> چرا؟؟؟؟من پارسال اصن نخوندم چون تغیررشته داده بودن اصن توی فاز دیگه بودم


مثلن چ فازی؟؟؟؟ من استرس دارم همش گشنم میشه..... ناهار چی داریم خدایا؟؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> نخیر حدود 5000 شدم


واقعن نخوندی 5000 شدی خب بمیری امسال بخون 500 میشی تازه بدون معدل.... :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Uncertain

> مثلن چ فازی؟؟؟؟ من استرس دارم همش گشنم میشه..... ناهار چی داریم خدایا؟؟؟


اخه هم مدرسمو عوض کردم هم رشتمو یجور گیجی بودم اصن نمیدونستم چی به چیه....خصوصا زیست اون اوایل

----------


## Uncertain

> واقعن نخوندی 5000 شدی خب بمیری امسال بخون 500 میشی تازه بدون معدل....


من استرس دارم چیزی از گلوم پایین نمیره

----------


## Uncertain

> واقعن نخوندی 5000 شدی خب بمیری امسال بخون 500 میشی تازه بدون معدل....


نکه هیچی هیچی ولی زیست و شیمی کلا تعطیل بودم عمومیام بجز زبان خوب بود ولی ...مرسی.......

----------


## bvb09

> من استرس دارم چیزی از گلوم پایین نمیره


میدونی تهش چی میشه این داستان؟؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> اخه هم مدرسمو عوض کردم هم رشتمو یجور گیجی بودم اصن نمیدونستم چی به چیه....خصوصا زیست اون اوایل


ی داستانی راجبه تلقین بلدم ولی واقعن حالشو ندارم بنویسم!!!!

----------


## Uncertain

> میدونی تهش چی میشه این داستان؟؟؟


ایشالا باهر سختی دکتر میشم....چون دوست ندارم به چیزای منفی فکر کنم

----------


## bvb09

> ایشالا باهر سختی دکتر میشم....چون دوست ندارم به چیزای منفی فکر کنم


ن بابا این داستانه ناهارو میگم..... منتظرم مامانم بیاد ی ناهاریم خریده باشع

----------


## Uncertain

> ی داستانی راجبه تلقین بلدم ولی واقعن حالشو ندارم بنویسم!!!!


اره راجب تلقین خیلی شنیدم واقعا هم موثره من راهنمایی و دبیرستان نمونه بودم

----------


## Uncertain

> ن بابا این داستانه ناهارو میگم..... منتظرم مامانم بیاد ی ناهاریم خریده باشع


خخخ...اهان شما پسرین خوبه تو خونه ما که ناهار معمولا با منه

----------


## Uncertain

> اره راجب تلقین خیلی شنیدم واقعا هم موثره من راهنمایی و دبیرستان نمونه بودم


منظورم این بود که تنبل نیستم اگه بخام میتونم

----------


## bvb09

> اره راجب تلقین خیلی شنیدم واقعا هم موثره من راهنمایی و دبیرستان نمونه بودم


میدونی چی خیلی سخته اینکه دقیقا ی روزایی درست مثه سال پیشه اگه همین روزا باشن نتیجه هم همونه!!!! مثلن دقیقن سال پیشم برا ثبت نام کلی عذاب کشیدم...

----------


## Uncertain

> میدونی چی خیلی سخته اینکه دقیقا ی روزایی درست مثه سال پیشه اگه همین روزا باشن نتیجه هم همونه!!!! مثلن دقیقن سال پیشم برا ثبت نام کلی عذاب کشیدم...


نه من پارسال راحت ثبت نام کردم

----------


## Uncertain

چرا هر چیزی رو 2 بار میفرستی؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> خخخ...اهان شما پسرین خوبه تو خونه ما که ناهار معمولا با منه


ن باو.... من مامان ک بیشتر روزا تا3 مدرسس... بدبختیا مال منه.... ی بار گردنم خیلی درد میکرد رفتیم دکتر بعدش پرسید چیکاره ای گفتم خونه دار....

----------


## optician

> سلام دوستان من کد سوابق تحصلیمو تایید کردم ولی الان فهمیدم اشتباه شده میشه درست کرد از طریق اموزش و پرورش تورو خدا کمک کنین اگه میدونین دارم دیوونه میشم.....فقط اگه کسی اینجوری شده یا میدونه بگه....


چی اشتباه شده؟! مشخصات فردی یا نمرات ؟!
با سنجش تماس بگیر

----------


## Uncertain

> چی اشتباه شده؟! مشخصات فردی یا نمرات ؟!
> با سنجش تماس بگیر


میشه شمارشو بدی لطفا؟؟؟ اینه؟؟02142163

----------


## bvb09

> چرا هر چیزی رو 2 بار میفرستی؟؟


شاید چون گشنمه یا شایدم ی مشکلی داره الان

----------


## bvb09

> میشه شمارشو بدی لطفا؟؟؟ اینه؟؟02142163


با این شماره ب هیچی نمیرسی 70 دقیقه تو نوبتی بعدشم چرت و پرت بهت میگن

----------


## Uncertain

> با این شماره ب هیچی نمیرسی 70 دقیقه تو نوبتی بعدشم چرت و پرت بهت میگن


دیروز این موقع چقد خوشحال بودم چقد یه اشتباه میتونه تاوان بدی بده یه کلیک کردم همه زندگیم نابود شد

----------


## Uncertain

> دیروز این موقع چقد خوشحال بودم چقد یه اشتباه میتونه تاوان بدی بده یه کلیک کردم همه زندگیم نابود شد


حیف که به شانس اعتقاد ندارم..........

----------


## bvb09

> حیف که به شانس اعتقاد ندارم..........


آخییییی............ من ی کمی فکرشو میکردم اینطوری بشه.... شما ناهار چی دارین؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> آخییییی............ من ی کمی فکرشو میکردم اینطوری بشه.... شما ناهار چی دارین؟؟


برنج گذاشتم خورش بابام زحمتشو میکشه زنگ میزنه رستوران  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bvb09

> برنج گذاشتم خورش بابام زحمتشو میکشه زنگ میزنه رستوران


 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## bvb09

> 


این ده بار اومد ن؟؟؟؟؟؟!؟!!!

----------


## Uncertain

> این ده بار اومد ن؟؟؟؟؟؟!؟!!!


نههه...

----------


## Uncertain

من برم اگه ذهنم یاری کنه درس بخونم شما تهرانی؟؟؟تهران خوبه حداقل میشه بری اداره کل

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): این تاپیک درباری شاموناهاریاسولبق تحصیلی

----------


## bvb09

> این تاپیک درباری شاموناهاریاسولبق تحصیلی


راجبه استرسه سوابقه....خخخ

----------


## bvb09

> من برم اگه ذهنم یاری کنه درس بخونم شما تهرانی؟؟؟تهران خوبه حداقل میشه بری اداره کل


اره حتمن میرم ..... توکلیم میرم میبینم.....خخخخ... یقشم میگیرم

----------


## Uncertain

> این تاپیک درباری شاموناهاریاسولبق تحصیلی


خودمم نمیدونم

----------


## optician

> میشه شمارشو بدی لطفا؟؟؟ اینه؟؟02142163


02636270028و02636270061 و 02636270062

----------


## Uncertain

> سلام دوستان من کد سوابق تحصلیمو تایید کردم ولی الان فهمیدم اشتباه شده میشه درست کرد از طریق اموزش و پرورش تورو خدا کمک کنین اگه میدونین دارم دیوونه میشم.....فقط اگه کسی اینجوری شده یا میدونه بگه....
> از خب دوستانی که تو این تاپیک بهم کمک کردن ممنونم کارمن درست شد خداروشکر و الان درحال ذوق مرگ شدنم....ایشالا همگی موفق باشید


پایان.............................

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> پایان.............................


قصه ما به سررسیدکلاغه به خونش نرسید :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Uncertain

> قصه ما به سررسیدکلاغه به خونش نرسید


مال من که رسید خداروشکر بخدا الان دارم یه نفس راحت میکشم اخه همین صبح اداره کل بودم گفتن شاید به زمان ثبت نام نرسه با همون ریاضی باید ثبت نام کنی ازون طرفم امسال گفتن باید با دیپلم هم رشته ثبت نام کرد

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> مال من که رسید خداروشکر بخدا الان دارم یه نفس راحت میکشم اخه همین صبح اداره کل بودم گفتن شاید به زمان ثبت نام نرسه با همون ریاضی باید ثبت نام کنی ازون طرفم امسال گفتن باید با دیپلم هم رشته ثبت نام کرد


خداروشکرآبجی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## quf

دوستان این معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو حتما باید درست بزنی؟؟؟مهمه؟؟؟لطفا زود بگید

----------


## Uncertain

> دوستان این معدل پیش دانشگاهی رو حتما باید درست بزنی؟؟؟مهمه؟؟؟لطفا زود بگید


چیشو اشتباه کردی کلا که پیش اگه خوب نشدی خیلی مهم نیس ولی بازم پیگیری کن اخه نوشته بود اگه اطلاعات اشتباه بدی تقلب محسوب میشه

----------


## quf

> چیشو اشتباه کردی کلا که پیش اگه خوب نشدی خیلی مهم نیس ولی بازم پیگیری کن اخه نوشته بود اگه اطلاعات اشتباه بدی تقلب محسوب میشه


در حد 20 یا 30 صدم!!!!

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> در حد 20 یا 30 صدم!!!!


واست مشکل درست میشه داداش ازماگفتن بود :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## quf

> واست مشکل درست میشه داداش ازماگفتن بود


خب تو موقع ویرایش میشه درستش کنی

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
دوستان کسانی که میگن اشتباه شده  دقیقا تو چه چزهای ممکنه اشتباه رخ بده
ممنون میشم توضیح بدید
با تشکر  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Uncertain

> خب تو موقع ویرایش میشه درستش کنی


خب پس ویرایش کن دیگه...من خودم امروز اطلاعات تحصیلیمو ویرایش کردم تازه من کدمم گرفته بودم ولی رفتم اداره کل بازگشت زدم حل شد

----------


## idealist

> مال من که رسید خداروشکر بخدا الان دارم یه نفس راحت میکشم اخه همین صبح اداره کل بودم گفتن شاید به زمان ثبت نام نرسه با همون ریاضی باید ثبت نام کنی ازون طرفم امسال گفتن باید با دیپلم هم رشته ثبت نام کرد


با این که سوابق رو تایید کرده بودین باز تونستن اصلاح کنن؟ اشکال سوابقتون چی بود؟

----------


## mehrab98

بچه ها تورو خدا منو راهنمایی کنید هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.......
بچه ها من وقت نداشتم کامنتا رو بخونم من تغییر رشته ای هستم مثل دوستان.
من اما زمین ندادم من فقط زیست دادم! اونم صرفا برای تغییر رشته  و من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم... من الان ینی مشکل ندارم؟؟
همون کد دیپلممو ریاضی بزنم و مشکلی ندارم تو کد سوابق؟؟؟ خواهش میکنم زود ج بدید ممنون.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehrab98

بچه ها یسوال دیگه باید شماره سریال شناسنامه قدیمیمونو وارد کنیم که کد دانش اموزی و سوابقمون با اونه؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

> با این که سوابق رو تایید کرده بودین باز تونستن اصلاح کنن؟ اشکال سوابقتون چی بود؟


بله دقیقا...من دیپلم مجدد گرفته بودم و نمرات تطبیقیم وارد سایت دیپ نشده بود یعنی فقط زیست و زمین بود منم تایید زده بودم یعنی فقط واسه 2 تادرس کد تایید گرفتم که درست شد خوشبختانه

----------


## Uncertain

> بچه ها تورو خدا منو راهنمایی کنید هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.......
> بچه ها من وقت نداشتم کامنتا رو بخونم من تغییر رشته ای هستم مثل دوستان.
> من اما زمین ندادم من فقط زیست دادم! اونم صرفا برای تغییر رشته  و من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم... من الان ینی مشکل ندارم؟؟
> همون کد دیپلممو ریاضی بزنم و مشکلی ندارم تو کد سوابق؟؟؟ خواهش میکنم زود ج بدید ممنون.


چجوری من که رفتم برا دیپ مجدد گفتن زیست و زمین اجباریه باید امتحانشو بدی اون موقع به من گفتن که دیپلم ریاضیم به تجربی تبدیل شده یعنی معادل سازی شده بااین حساب ما الان دیگه دیپ ریاضی نداریم

----------


## Uncertain

> بچه ها یسوال دیگه باید شماره سریال شناسنامه قدیمیمونو وارد کنیم که کد دانش اموزی و سوابقمون با اونه؟؟؟


مگه چن تا سریال داری؟؟/

----------


## amin firoozniya

بچه ها 2 تا سوال داشتم .1-واسه من كه مي خوام كنكور زبان هم بدم بايد چه جوري ثبت نام كنم؟2-كنكور زبان ساعت چن شروع ميشه ؟ اگه من صبح جمعه تا 12 ربع كم سر جلسه باشم وقت مي كنم بيام خونه سريع ناهار بخورم يه چرت نيم ساعت بزنم بعد برم جلسه؟

----------


## Uncertain

> بچه ها تورو خدا منو راهنمایی کنید هنوز ثبت نام نکردم.......
> بچه ها من وقت نداشتم کامنتا رو بخونم من تغییر رشته ای هستم مثل دوستان.
> من اما زمین ندادم من فقط زیست دادم! اونم صرفا برای تغییر رشته  و من الان دیپلم ریاضی دارم... من الان ینی مشکل ندارم؟؟
> همون کد دیپلممو ریاضی بزنم و مشکلی ندارم تو کد سوابق؟؟؟ خواهش میکنم زود ج بدید ممنون.


فک کنم متوجه شدم شما سالی که میخاستین وارد پیش بشین تغیررشته دادین مث من اما دیپ مجدد نگرفتین اونجا هم فقط دوتا امتحان زیست گرفتن یکی دوم یکی سوم که سوم نهایی بود اما نمرش تو کنکور تاثیر نداره درواقع یه مجوزه واسه تغیررشته الان شما دیپ ریاضی دارین و میتونین با همون کنکور ثبت نام کنین  و مشکلی نداره منم پارسال با ذیپ ریاضی کنکور دادم...درست متوجه شدم؟؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

> بچه ها 2 تا سوال داشتم .1-واسه من كه مي خوام كنكور زبان هم بدم بايد چه جوري ثبت نام كنم؟2-كنكور زبان ساعت چن شروع ميشه ؟ اگه من صبح جمعه تا 12 ربع كم سر جلسه باشم وقت مي كنم بيام خونه سريع ناهار بخورم يه چرت نيم ساعت بزنم بعد برم جلسه؟


سلام دوست عزیز
ببین بسیاری از این سوالات رو جوابش در دفترچه راهنما هستش میتونی بگیری و بخونی
ولی برای خالی نموندن عریضه  :Yahoo (4): 
دقیقا سوال 44 فرم ثبت نام گفته علاقهمند به شرکت در گروه ازمایشی زبان های خارجه نیز میباشم
اون گزینه رو انتخاب میکنی و یه صفحه جدید برات باز میشه و اونجا میتونی در اون گروه ازمایشی هم ثبت نام کنی
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mehrab98

> فک کنم متوجه شدم شما سالی که میخاستین وارد پیش بشین تغیررشته دادین مث من اما دیپ مجدد نگرفتین اونجا هم فقط دوتا امتحان زیست گرفتن یکی دوم یکی سوم که سوم نهایی بود اما نمرش تو کنکور تاثیر نداره درواقع یه مجوزه واسه تغیررشته الان شما دیپ ریاضی دارین و میتونین با همون کنکور ثبت نام کنین  و مشکلی نداره منم پارسال با ذیپ ریاضی کنکور دادم...درست متوجه شدم؟؟؟


دوست من دقیقا زدید به هدف  :Yahoo (1):  جایی برای حرف باقی نزاشتید بله... دقیقا همینی که شما میگید بود.... منم دقیقا معدلم دیپلم ریاضی 18.9 هست معدلم پایین شد به دو دلیل اول اینکه المپیادی بودم... و نهاییارو ناپلئونی خوندم!!
دوم اینکه  برای من دوتا درس هندسه و جبر چون تاثیرش حذف میشد من دیگه نخوندم هندسه شدم 16 با ضریب 3 که کلی کشوند منو پایین جبرم 18
بقیه نمراتم اینه:
شیمی 20 (المپیاد شیمی بودم) فیزیک 19 حسابان 19.5 دینی 20 ادبیات 18.25 زبان فارسی 18.5 عربی 19.5 و زبان 19.5 ....
گفتم نمراتم که بدک نیست حالا دیگه چ کاریه دیپلم مجدد اونم تو شرایط من.. بخاطر همینم دیگه دیپلم مجدد نگرفتم و فقط زیست دوم و سوم دادم.
پس من با همون کد و اینام بثبتم دیگه...

----------


## Uncertain

> دوست من دقیقا زدید به هدف  جایی برای حرف باقی نزاشتید بله... دقیقا همینی که شما میگید بود.... منم دقیقا معدلم دیپلم ریاضی 18.9 هست معدلم پایین شد به دو دلیل اول اینکه المپیادی بودم... و نهاییارو ناپلئونی خوندم!!
> دوم اینکه  برای من دوتا درس هندسه و جبر چون تاثیرش حذف میشد من دیگه نخوندم هندسه شدم 16 با ضریب 3 که کلی کشوند منو پایین جبرم 18
> بقیه نمراتم اینه:
> شیمی 20 (المپیاد شیمی بودم) فیزیک 19 حسابان 19.5 دینی 20 ادبیات 18.25 زبان فارسی 18.5 عربی 19.5 و زبان 19.5 ....
> گفتم نمراتم که بدک نیست حالا دیگه چ کاریه دیپلم مجدد اونم تو شرایط من.. بخاطر همینم دیگه دیپلم مجدد نگرفتم و فقط زیست دوم و سوم دادم.
> پس من با همون کد و اینام بثبتم دیگه...


اره دیگه معدل منم مث شماس دقیقا نه مشکلی نیس ایشالا... :Yahoo (1):

----------

